# Orange Isopod Pictures



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Got bored and snapped some pictures of my Giant Orange Isopods... these guys are pretty cool (and large), almost could be a pet themselves . Don't know if this is the right place for this thread, mods feel free to move it.









One of the largest iso's... probably 1 cm or so









"Maybe if I hide my head in the ground he won't hurt me."









Youngster

Enjoy!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool pics Mitch.....They are some big bugs.....I pulled some from my viv and found a female that had a ball of babies held underneither much like a shrimp holds their egg or babies.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome pics! I want some orange isopods soooo bad!!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Really nice pics bro i find myself playing in my iso container like they are pets lol. jaden you should pm pumilio he sale isos and springs




Jadenkisses said:


> Awesome pics! I want some orange isopods soooo bad!!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Great pictures of those giant orange isos. Looks like they are doing great for you.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mitch, what are you feeding those bad boys? Your color is great! Are they that bright in person?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

another good reference shot of what kind of substrate people are keeping 
their orange woodlice on. Mine deff. dont like the same as my dwarf white tropical, or my dwarf gray. 


how old is that mix they are on? it looks pretty fresh.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Cool pics Mitch.....They are some big bugs.....I pulled some from my viv and found a female that had a ball of babies held underneither much like a shrimp holds their egg or babies.


Thanks... and yea, they're crustaceans so it's not surprising they do that. They also breathe with gills if you didn't know.



Jadenkisses said:


> Awesome pics! I want some orange isopods soooo bad!!


Thanks! They're pretty cool and are awesome feeders too. 



frogmanchu said:


> Really nice pics bro i find myself playing in my iso container like they are pets lol. jaden you should pm pumilio he sale isos and springs


Thanks.



varanoid said:


> Great pictures of those giant orange isos. Looks like they are doing great for you.


Yup! It took them a while to get producing but now they're doing very well.



Pumilo said:


> Mitch, what are you feeding those bad boys? Your color is great! Are they that bright in person?


I feed them a huge variety of stuff, but usually my main foods are diced pepper (red bell, yellow bell, green bell), NLS fish pellets, bloodworms (for protein) and leaf litter. From time to time I throw in other veggies too. 

Yea, their color is pretty crazy... it might be from the red bell pepper or something, or maybe the cyclopeeze I threw in there a few weeks ago.



Eric Walker said:


> another good reference shot of what kind of substrate people are keeping
> their orange woodlice on. Mine deff. dont like the same as my dwarf white tropical, or my dwarf gray.
> 
> 
> how old is that mix they are on? it looks pretty fresh.


They're on ABG mix, and they've been on it for about 2 or 3 months now.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, and I got my original stock from here. This website always seems to have them in stock ad they sell good bugs, packaged well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I bet it's the cyclop eeze and maybe some from the red pepper. I did just start throwing a little bit of cyclop eeze in. I have great results on the ABG mix too, but I add about 50 percent leaf litter.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I bet it's the cyclop eeze and maybe some from the red pepper. I did just start throwing a little bit of cyclop eeze in. I have great results on the ABG mix too, but I add about 50 percent leaf litter.


I'd be interested in someone making an isopod pellet food - like an all in one diet sorta thing. I'd certainly buy some... it's a pain to dice up the veggies every time I need to feed them, which is becoming often now that there are so many. It would be nice and easy to just toss in a few pellets and be done. I dunno, I'm just throwing an idea out there.

As for the ABG, it works great, but I like to toss all the leaf litter on top... it seems that the isopods like to hang out in it and eat a lot of it too. That's where they hang out in their natural habitat, so it must be good for them.


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

Mitch said:


> I'd be interested in someone making an isopod pellet food - like an all in one diet sorta thing. I'd certainly buy some... it's a pain to dice up the veggies every time I need to feed them, which is becoming often now that there are so many. It would be nice and easy to just toss in a few pellets and be done. I dunno, I'm just throwing an idea out there.
> 
> As for the ABG, it works great, but I like to toss all the leaf litter on top... it seems that the isopods like to hang out in it and eat a lot of it too. That's where they hang out in their natural habitat, so it must be good for them.


I use the same premixed diet i feed my roaches. It's brans and yeasts and all dry foods with some extra added stuff for color. Just grab a pinch or spoonful and throw it in, super easy.


----------



## powersauce (Sep 1, 2008)

I personally use dead leaves, high quality venison-based dog food, and fruit and veggie scraps to feed all of my isopod cultures, and they are super-productive. I harvested a bunch of my giant oranges and dwarf whites to use in my dart frog, gecko, and pygmy chameleon enclosures, and was surprised at how many isopods I actually had..


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

can you throw in a quarter or something for a size reference? im curious how big these guys really are


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea, I'm away for a few days but ill try when I get back.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I just got a culture myself and the color is spot on. The largest are nearly as long as the width of a dime.


ryan10517 said:


> can you throw in a quarter or something for a size reference? im curious how big these guys really are


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

JimO said:


> I just got a culture myself and the color is spot on. The largest are nearly as long as the width of a dime.


Yea, I'd say that's a about right. The good thing about them is that the frogs won't eat the adults (they're too big), so the adults will keep reproducing, and the frogs will eat the babies. That way the population can never really dwindle. With the dwarf whites the frogs will eat all sizes, so the population will be depleted quickly if they never have time to establish.


----------

